# Feira de Santana, pujante metrópole do interior nordestino



## 421368 (Jun 21, 2009)

Uma cidade de mais de 500 mil habitantes no Centro-Sul brasileiro (é nessa parte que enxergo FS) não se resume a apenas prédios, inclusive, detesto esses resumos simplórios de skylines. Você encontra um mix de história, com comércio de rua minimamente visualmente pujante, áreas verdes expressivas (pelo menos quanto a alguns setores urbanos) e alguma área promissora, cheia de projetos. Isso eu não vi no thread. Não sou hater de nada, acho que estão se equivocando em me jogar no balaio de impressões comuns sobre a cidade. De qualquer forma, reafirmo o elogio pela seleção das fotos, elas dão uma perspectiva bem realista da FS atual, que é uma cidade com suas carências, mas com inúmeras potencialidades já bem evidenciadas!


----------



## Paulinhofsa (May 5, 2008)

Sim sim. É tudo muito ruim e tal. Há um PIB mágico que se esconde nas catacumbas dos nossos esgotos a céu abertoe na feiura gritante. Nas nossas avenidas pequenas e minúsculas, na malha viária de dar pena onde qualquer cidade do NE tem mais avenidas.

Serviços? Por aqui nada se encontra. Faltam unidades de saúde, escolas e clínicas como em outras cidades.

Nossos prédios (os poucos) são feios e sem cores.

Há poucos Serviços. Precisamos nos deslocar para Itabuna, Ilhéus ou Juazeiro para termos acesso Serviços básicos e saúde decente.

Faltam indústrias, nosso parque é medonho.

Vamos nos mudar urgentemente.

Comércio pujante em Feira eu nunca vi. O feirense precisa ir em cidades vizinhas comprar tudo.

Espero ter adiantado os comentários para os próximos admiradores não precisarem perder o tempo.

Sigamos..


----------



## NUNESFSA (May 1, 2012)

Feira detonando, como sempre!!!


----------



## @joaocarlos (Feb 22, 2011)

Rafael Cevidanes said:


> Uma cidade de mais de 500 mil habitantes no Centro-Sul brasileiro (é nessa parte que enxergo FS) não se resume a apenas prédios, inclusive, detesto esses resumos simplórios de skylines. Você encontra um mix de história, com comércio de rua minimamente visualmente pujante, áreas verdes expressivas (pelo menos quanto a alguns setores urbanos) e alguma área promissora, cheia de projetos. Isso eu não vi no thread. Não sou hater de nada, acho que estão se equivocando em me jogar no balaio de impressões comuns sobre a cidade. De qualquer forma, reafirmo o elogio pela seleção das fotos, elas dão uma perspectiva bem realista da FS atual, que é uma cidade com suas carências, mas com inúmeras potencialidades já bem evidenciadas!


^^^^^^
^^^^^^ 
Rapaz mais uma vez você se equivoca no seu comentário sobre Feira de Santana, nem haveria mais necessidade de está justificando nada, mas já que tocou no assunto comércio de rua, saiba que Feira tem e sempre teve vocação nesse setor que ainda é muito importante para o nosso desenvolvimento. Outra coisa desnecessária e até mesmo infantil é fazer comparações do Centro Sul brasileiro com o interior do Nordeste.


----------



## @joaocarlos (Feb 22, 2011)

_*Parabéns Feira de Santana pelos seus 187 anos de existência.
Salve 18 de Setembro.*_









_* Foto: Luis Troina *_


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Saudades!


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Salve a uma das cidades mais importantes do interior brasileiro.


----------



## João Jatobá (Aug 4, 2020)

Paulinhofsa said:


> Sim sim. É tudo muito ruim e tal. Há um PIB mágico que se esconde nas catacumbas dos nossos esgotos a céu abertoe na feiura gritante. Nas nossas avenidas pequenas e minúsculas, na malha viária de dar pena onde qualquer cidade do NE tem mais avenidas.
> 
> Serviços? Por aqui nada se encontra. Faltam unidades de saúde, escolas e clínicas como em outras cidades.
> 
> ...


Kkkk é pra rir no momento que vc cita Juazeiro para a área de saúde. Eu morei 25 anos em Senhor do Bonfim e posso te dizer que Juazeiro é o leito de Morte, quem não tiver dinheiro e ir nos hospitais de Petrolina pode já encomendar o caixão.


----------



## dodefsa (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## dodefsa (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## dodefsa (Sep 10, 2010)

João Jatobá said:


> Kkkk é pra rir no momento que vc cita Juazeiro para a área de saúde. Eu morei 25 anos em Senhor do Bonfim e posso te dizer que Juazeiro é o leito de Morte, quem não tiver dinheiro e ir nos hospitais de Petrolina pode já encomendar o caixão.


Vc não percebeu que Paulinho está sendo irônico kkkk


----------



## alexandrecn1985 (Aug 31, 2018)

Segue um vídeo com parte da extensão da Fraga Maia, e parte do início das obras de duplicação da Rubens Francisco Dias. Ficou só parte da Fraga Maia porque esqueci de copiar um dos arquivos e logo em seguida formatei o cartão da dashcam.


----------



## Hei Joe (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## VinyCg (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## VinyCg (Feb 18, 2021)

@conhecafeira


























Maurício carvalho


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Grande Feira de Santana, a cidade vem se adensando ultimamente, vai encorpando seu skykine.


----------



## Marcot (Nov 22, 2012)

Fiquei sabendo que esta é uma das 20 melhores cidades do Nordeste pra se viver, tenho vontade de conhecer. Vou me programar para visitar a cidade.


----------



## VinyCg (Feb 18, 2021)




----------

